# 86.5 Hardbody....gremlins.



## MTHB86 (Mar 10, 2016)

86.5 Hardbody XE 4x4, Z24i.

I've been driving this little truck for over 2 years now. In that time, it's never run 100% right. Two days ago, I decided enough was enough, so I did some digging. 

Pulled the throttle body off, because the mixture heater wasn't working, and I figured that was excuse enough to look deeper. One new heater, relay, and a gasket set later, and I was (I thought) back in business. Also replaced the throttle position and mass air flow sensors.

I put everything back together, and now it will roll over, fire, but it won't stay running. Any movement on the gas pedal kills it.

What am I missing here? I see that the TPS can be adjusted up and down, so did I get it completely out of whack when I installed the new one?

I'm seriously at a loss here, and completely out of ideas. I'm much more used to linkage and cables, not sensors and computers running everything imaginable.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

These Nissan vehicles have ECUs that generate errors when they detect an issue, so it is always important to pull the codes before starting on a repair job. Otherwise, you find yourself trying to fix a fake symptom that the ECU is creating.

See if this works:

http://www.********.com/FSM/Hardbody/

Nope. This forum treats that domain name as a filtered word, so I can't post the link.

Here's a screenshot:










Go there and download the 1989 version. It's free. Then look into how to pull the codes.

The 1986.5 had a different set of error codes, though. I think it is pre-ODB1, so instead of getting a 55 for All-Clear, you would see a 44.

The other parts of the manual should work fine for your truck, though.

You want to start reading in the Electrical section, or EL.

I did a write-up on how to pull the codes over on another forum:

[VIDEO] Checking Error Codes - Infamous Nissan - Hardbody / Frontier Forums


----------



## MTHB86 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for the help, Jp2code. Runs like a top now, and better than it ever has. There was a loose, slightly corroded connection in the harness just below the throttle sensor. 

Cleaned the connection, slapped it back on, took the truck out of town, opened it up, and scared myself for a few seconds. I guess I didn't realize that little engine could wind up quite that easily. Thanks again.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

LOL - be careful.

A 30-year old truck probably shouldn't be going that fast.


----------



## MTHB86 (Mar 10, 2016)

jp2code said:


> LOL - be careful.
> 
> A 30-year old truck probably shouldn't be going that fast.




Yeah, no kidding! lol! It's just such a pleasant surprise to have it run that nice that I needed a reminder to keep it around a while longer. I thought I might have topped it out, but it just kept growing longer legs.

Thanks again for the help earlier. I think I just might stick around, now that the panic has subsided.


----------

